# Sheepshead



## Walk (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello all,

Anyone know any good rigs for sheepshead out of dauphin island or fort Morgan? Also does the rig by Katrina cut hold sheeps and when? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## kodiak250 (Oct 23, 2007)

DI bridge pilings and almost any rig in the bay. I've never caught any on the rigs by the cut.


----------



## Walk (Nov 18, 2015)

Kodiak250 have you caught any this year?


----------



## Jbarel (Apr 19, 2016)

Small swivel small egg weight # 1 hook is all i use best bait thus far for me is live shrimp and fiddler crab


----------



## Jbarel (Apr 19, 2016)

Just a few caught last week


----------



## Walk (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice catch, I hadn't had a chance to go, wind won't lay down. Hoping to get out tomorrow but wind is 10-15 tomorrow. Probably hit Industrial canal and look for mangroves and specks


----------

